# Lost Gas Pedal - Burton Mission



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you call them, they will answer.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just make one out of high density plastic and glue on some eva foam


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Call Burton. Just give yourself a few seconds to overcome the shock that the person who answers is a native english speaker.


----------



## jorgegg (Jan 4, 2016)

Burton's customer service answer:

_thanks for getting in touch with us. Could you please send some images, to see if we have availability but to be honest, due to the age of the bindings, I'm not very confindent._

....:crying:....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Love Burton customer service





:snowboard3:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't have them in stock anymore, i mean it's nearly a 10 year binding.


----------



## Bigmuls (Jan 12, 2016)

jorgegg said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I lost the gas pedal of my Left Burton Mission (2007) Binding. I know is a old binding, but for me is perfect.
> 
> ...


I just lost my left gas pedal from the same year and model! Would love to hear if you're able to locate one.


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

Bigmuls said:


> I just lost my left gas pedal from the same year and model! Would love to hear if you're able to locate one.


So one of you guys buys another binding en sell the gasspedal (and binding for future spare parts) to the other one, problem fixed.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

MVC said:


> So one of you guys buys another binding en sell the gasspedal (and binding for future spare parts) to the other one, problem fixed.


Or some sort of fight to the death to see who gets it?????


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

MVC said:


> So one of you guys buys another binding en sell the gasspedal (and binding for future spare parts) to the other one, problem fixed.


Not gonna help: The part looks not symmetrical/interchangeable between left and right binding.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Make this dude an offer, and you'll have heaps of parts to keep them goin for another 9 years?????

Look at this on eBay:

Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings Good Condition Only $75 Size Medium | eBay

Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings Good Condition ONLY $75 Size Medium


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Not gonna help: The part looks not symmetrical/interchangeable between left and right binding.


i must have read it wrong, i thought one lost the left and one lost the right


----------



## Bigmuls (Jan 12, 2016)

MVC said:


> i must have read it wrong, i thought one lost the left and one lost the right


You're correct we are a match! Let's duke it out!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bigmuls said:


> You're correct we are a match! Let's duke it out!


I must be missing something:



jorgegg said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I lost the gas pedal of my Left Burton Mission (2007) Binding. I know is a old binding, but for me is perfect.





Bigmuls said:


> I just lost my left gas pedal from the same year and model! Would love to hear if you're able to locate one.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> I must be missing something:


I think he might be joking?????

humour - definition of humour in English from the Oxford dictionary


----------



## g5james (Jan 15, 2016)

I have similar issue, both gas pedals plastic cracked I think due to aging. Did you find the parts? I called one Japan dealer and they said manufacturer does not have these parts anymore.

To others, how bad it will be if snowboarding without gas pedal?


----------



## Bigmuls (Jan 12, 2016)

Moo. Moo moo, moo.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

K no the lefts & the rights aren't the same.

But every Burton gas pedal will fit, if it's a gas pedal.
It's the exact same.

Has been for 20 years or so.

I just made a pair of franken-bindings from old CFX's.
Using all new parts. The gas pedals that were originally on the CFX's I'd been using on new Burtons, so I just put it back on, but changed all the straps & highback to new straps & ladders.

Just by any old pair of burton bindings. If the ha e gas pedals, they'll fit


TT


----------

